# New Element



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

There is apparently a NEW element being explored, just now, by the world's top physicists!

I am SO OVERWHELMED; I thought I must post the quote from the scientific journal!

“ This is the discovery of the heaviest element yet known to science. The new element, Governmentium (Gv) has one neuron, 25 assistant neurons, 85 deputy neurons, and 198 assistant deputy neurons, giving it an atomic mass of 312.

These 312 particles are held together by forces called morons, which are surrounded by vast quantities of lepton-like particles called peons. Since Governmentium has no electrons, it is inert; however, it can be detected, because it impedes every reaction with which it comes into contact.

A minute amount of Governmentium can cause a reaction that would normally take less than a second or two to take from four days to four years to complete. Governmentium has a normal half-life of 2-6 years, it does not decay, but instead undergoes a reorganization in which a portion of the assistant neurons and deputy neurons exchange places. In fact, Governmentium’s mass will actually increase over time, since each reorganization will cause more morons to become neurons, forming isadopes.

This characteristic of moron promotion suggests that Governmentium is formed whenever morons reach a critical concentration. This hypothetical quantity is referred to as critical morass. When catalyzed with money, Governmentium becomes Administration, an element that radiates just as much energy as Governmentium since it has half as many peons but twice as many morons…….” Respectfully submitted: Dr. Greg Evensen, and DJ “Honeycutt” MD (Moron Detector)*

:lol:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

A student told me this the other day - Chuck Norris destroyed the Periodic Table of Elements.....He only believes in the Element of Surprise!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> A student told me this the other day - Chuck Norris destroyed the Periodic Table of Elements.....He only believes in the Element of Surprise!


Nice! :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Jesus may have walked on water....but chuck norris can swim through land.


----------

